# who made tiller and 2 cycle engine?



## horseman (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is what I know

GC31 31cc ( on tiller-that is how I know)
engine SHGR 40 300 4789
pp 500755

I am trying to get piston and ring- will most 2 cycle fit each other or
need to measure bore and etc- is their a repair forum I can go to
or can I find it here in hobby talk
! post and just spent 2 hrs reading great site thanks tom:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome to hobbytalk. Can you post a picture of your tiller, none of the numbers ring any bells for me, with a picture it's possible one of us may be able to determine the manufacturer.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

30 year could that possibly be a mantis since he said its a 2 cycle ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> 30 year could that possibly be a mantis since he said its a 2 cycle ?


I guess it's possible, but most Mantis utilized an Kioritz (Echo) engine and they were 21.2cc engines.


----------



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

Lurking awhile here and forgot I registered 4 yrs ago-haven't had mady 2-cycle probs. But have one with what is probably same animal under different name.

Mine is a craftsman tiller 31cc 2-cycle front tine. Rebadged under sears, bolens, MTD make. Sears number is 316.29256. May be same. Echo/Mantis is not 31cc. I bought one for my father-in-law to replace this thing, which I am trying to get going and will post separately.


----------



## crazyhorse357 (Aug 15, 2008)

If anyone has any info on a Sears 32.8cc 2 cycle tiller, like where to get parts, model # is 516 297021. I have tried everywhere to find parts and have recieved a variety of unsatisfactory answers.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

crazyhorse357 said:


> If anyone has any info on a Sears 32.8cc 2 cycle tiller, like where to get parts, model # is 516 297021. I have tried everywhere to find parts and have recieved a variety of unsatisfactory answers.


that is a old tiller is it ? 

im just curious what year it is 

cause sears dont have no record of it in there system


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

crazyhorse357 said:


> If anyone has any info on a Sears 32.8cc 2 cycle tiller, like where to get parts, model # is 516 297021. I have tried everywhere to find parts and have recieved a variety of unsatisfactory answers.


from a Murray dealer, depending on what you need. Transmission is only replaced as a whole part, tines you might be able to get. Engine seperate (Tecumseh?).


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it could be Zenoah. Not sure of spelling


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to answer such an old thread, but maybe someone can use this info:

This is a (pre-homelite) Ryobi part number old IDC 31cc reed valve engine PPN =parent part number
use MTD as your parts source- note MTD only sells the 4 channel (transfers) cylinder so to match that one to an old crankcase (2 large transfers) you need to grind the lead-ins to the bottom of the transfers to match the shapes or buy a new crankcase to match perfectly.


----------

